

Forrester's Andy Jaquith Dissects Obama's New CyberSecurity Policy - tptacek
http://blogs.forrester.com/srm/2009/05/will-obamas-new-cybersecurity-plan-make-a-difference-we-can-only-hope.html

======
tptacek
By a long, long way the best analysis of what's happening here you'll read
anywhere.

